# felt z25 or giant defy advanced



## slowell (May 30, 2008)

any opinions on which way to go? i'm 55 but ride hard and long (50 miles ave) with a group of good and fast riders. i wore out my old trek aluminum and need to upgrade. I want something more comfortable without losing any speed, faster would be even better. 
thanks
ob


----------

